# Nissan Almera Equation 1998 Clutch Kit (N15)



## technopersia (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi,

The gear on my Nissan Almera equation 1998 has started to play up. I took it to my local garage and he diagnoes that the spokes inside the pressure plate had been bent out of place due to spring loading quoting £260 to fix it. I have recently changed the exhast and some other little things costing me £300 for the MOT and considering the car doesn't cost more than £350, I think spending £260 is too much. So I have decided to change it myself. I have never had the oportunity to fix anything on a car and this is my first car, so I am eager to go. Im a engineering student and mechanicly minded so Im hoping that will help me.


What I'm looking for is some advice.

My friend has offered to provide me with the all the tools I will need and more!

I have purchased my copy of HAYNES Nissan almera manual off ebay.

1. Where can I purchase a clutch kit for the the car cheaply (new or second hand)?

I have found these two websites:

http://www.onlineautomotive.co.uk/Nissan_Almera_Clutch Kits.aspx

and

And Euro parts said this is what I need:

Euro Car Parts | The UK's Number 1 Provider of Car Parts Online and In Store

Yes? No?


Any recomendations?

2. Should/Need I change anything else?

3. anything I should look out for?

4. *Does anyone know which clutch kit I should buy the 180mm or 190mm? *

5. should I be doing this?!

Many Thanks in advance


----------

